# Year of manufacture for the Warm Morning 701A



## PGrif (Apr 17, 2019)

I obtained a Warm Morning 701A a week ago, and replaced the wood-burning stove in my garage with it.  It is still well below freezing here at night and snowing (I may be getting too old for Montana), so it has had a lot of use for the projects I have lined up.  As far as I can tell, the stove uses far less wood than the Fisher it replaced, and emits a great even heat, versus the hot, then cold of the Fisher.  My WM is in great shape, and appears to be complete.  It has a tag on the back with the model number and a SN of 15847, but it doesn't list a year or anything.  In this age of instant information, I am used to Googling anything and getting flooded with info, but I haven't come up with much at all on this stove. I realize that an operator manual probably isn't in the cards, but would anyone have an idea of the year it was made?


----------



## coaly (Apr 18, 2019)

Sounds like your Fisher needed a baffle.
The 701A should be a coal stove. 701B has the air intake above fire in upper door for wood use. The A should have 3 coal grates. When they wear out, many convert them to wood. You will get far more even heat burning coal in it than wood. You can then use a barometric damper to control the draft and output more precisely. Grates are still available from Woodman's. You'll find more info on the stove at the coal pail website and forum.

If you're reading a UL tag, it should have the testing date 8/31/1977 tested to UL 1482. (or later date if tested after modifications) This is the testing date of the model, not manufacture date of appliance.


----------



## PGrif (Apr 18, 2019)

coaly said:


> Thank you for the info!  I will check the coal pail website shortly.  There is a n air intake with a spring-loaded flap-style door on the upper half of the main door (the spring is shot, so it just falls closed)... maybe it was converted.  I'll also check the number of grates.  It burn wood fantastically, but I have to keep the damper open a ways to keep the pipe thermometer in the "good" temp zone, rather and the "creosote building" zone.  I can't find a U/L tag on it, though.  The tag looked at only had the manufacturer, model #, and SN on it.
> 
> Thank you for the reply.


----------

